# iTunes und Linux



## coroc (31. März 2012)

Hallo, 
ich hätte da mal eine Frage, nämlich wie man iTunes unter Linux zum laufen kriegt


----------



## Jimini (31. März 2012)

Du könntest es mal mit wine versuchen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## coroc (31. März 2012)

Habe ich, 
dann hat wine sich nach anklicken geöffnet und dann wollte er sich "gecko" downloaden, habs erlaubt und jetzt tut sich garnichts mehr.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (31. März 2012)

WineHQ - Search Results
Scheint garnicht so schlecht zu sein, guck ma ob da irgendwelche Tricks stehen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (31. März 2012)

Außer Wine fällt mir keine Möglichkeit ein, habs selber mal damit probiert, aber nicht so richtig hingekriegt.  (ist gestartet, dann aber immer sofort eingefroren)
War aber auch zu faul, da länger nach einer Lösung zu suchen


----------



## coroc (1. April 2012)

Habs mal mit amarok probiert, es erkennt den iPod, lässt sich auch Musik abspielen, aber beim draufkopieren öffnet sich ein Fenster mit indem steht dass es nicht dahin kopiert werden kann


----------



## Festplatte (2. April 2012)

Ich hab irgendwo mal ne Version für Linux gesehen, werde mich mal danach umsehen!


----------



## Jimini (3. April 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Habs mal mit amarok probiert, es erkennt den iPod, lässt sich auch Musik abspielen, aber beim draufkopieren öffnet sich ein Fenster mit indem steht dass es nicht dahin kopiert werden kann


 Bitte poste mal die genaue (!) Fehlermeldung.

MfG Jimini


----------



## coroc (3. April 2012)

Ok:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Tracks not copied: the device is already being copied to


----------



## schendi (15. April 2012)

also erfahrungsmässig am besten über virtualbox.

eine veraltete version von itunes läuft, wenn auch mit grafischen fehlern. syncen min ipod war aber trotzdem nicht möglich.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. April 2012)

VirtualBox mit einer WindowsXP installation ist im Prinizip die am wenigsten zu empfehlende möglichkeit, obwohl es wahrscheinlich am besten fonktionieren würde. Wenn ich aber für jede kleinigkeit ein Windows starte, brauche ich Linux erst gar nicht zu installieren!

Wie ich in deiner sig. lese nutzt du Kubuntu und hier ist es verständlich dass man auch Qt Programme am liebsten mag, allerdings würde ich die empfehlen Banshee mal zu testen. Hatte mit Banshee noch keine weiteren Probleme meinen iPod zu bespielen. (Anfangs vor 3 Jahren oder so, gab es Probleme mit den Covern, aber das ist auch schon vergangenheit)


----------

